# Melt Buddy de-icing spreader attachment.



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anybody here use one of these? I recall they were developed by a couple of school kids from Bettendorf, IA and Ariens picked up on it. You used to be able to buy them directly from the kids that created it, but I can't find a site for them anymore. Even though Ariens markets them, they would fit any snowblower you wanted to put it on.

Just wondering what folks who have them think of them and how well they work.










https://parts.ariens.com/product-p/72601200.htm


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Surprised I never heard about - invented right near my hometown. Never seen one. I think you could create something similar with a hand spreader though.....http://www.amazon.com/Scotts-017990-Evergreen-Handy-Spreader/dp/B002Q0M5A0/ref=sr_1_36?ie=UTF8&qid=1453214790&sr=8-36&keywords=hand+grass+seed+spreader


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Ariens markets them at Home Depot. I saw them on display at my local store.

While it looks like a cool idea, I don't think I want salt being sprayed on the back of my machine, or when coming back over it, the salt over spray going through my machine

Ariens MeltBuddy 20.59 cu. in. Ice-Melt Spot Spreader-72601200 - The Home Depot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone here has 1 on their blower, I just don't remember who. He has posted pictures and talked about it.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I personally would never even consider one of these. If your sno thro clears well and is adjusted correctly, why would you even need one? And if you have a gravel driveway, you'd have to fill that thing up every 75' or so. :biggrin:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might be handy if you do sidewalks where there is a lot of foot traffic and falling is a concern, commercial use ??


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

bad69cat said:


> Surprised I never heard about - invented right near my hometown. Never seen one. I think you could create something similar with a hand spreader though.....Amazon.com : Evergreen Handy Spreader : Patio, Lawn & Garden


I've never actually seen one either, but I'm from Rock Island, and I can remember it being kind of a big deal on Channel 6 in Davenport when Ariens picked up on it. I was mistaken, evidently the kids were from Davenport, not Bettendorf.

http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/product/081011-ariens-meltbuddy-spot-spreader

http://news-releases.uiowa.edu/2008/december/121908mega-melter.html


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Shryp said:


> Someone here has 1 on their blower, I just don't remember who. He has posted pictures and talked about it.


Here's at least one thread I found.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/827-pimp-my-snowblower.html


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Might be handy if you do sidewalks where there is a lot of foot traffic and falling is a concern, commercial use ??


That's what I was thinking too. Sort of kill two birds with one stone, or clear snow and de-ice in the same pass.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Doesn't appear to have much capacity. Seems you'd get tired running back and forth refilling it.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

If I did commercial walks for a living I could see using something like that. I would put some kind of deflector behind it to keep it off the machine. Where my dad lives he has to sand the driveway to have a fighting chance - this would be handy on a steep drive like that too...... not a bad idea if it doesn't weigh the machine down to much. usually they are to light in front and this would make that worse I bet?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Here's at least one thread I found.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/827-pimp-my-snowblower.html


The one I was thinking of was a newer machine.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Those are for spreading salt on your shoes. Wouldn't want to slip would you?

It does require a cross brace between the bars for mounting. So not a universal fit.


----------

